

Ask HN: Can you count on users to use the backspace/Back button to go back? - brandonhsiao

I&#x27;m designing the pagination for my site. I noticed HN simply has a &quot;More&quot; and assume this is because users, if they want to go back, can simply click Back on their browser. Can we trust users to do this?
======
chaetodon
No. Users are fickle and unpredictable.

------
lazugod
HN is not a typical audience.

